# The Long Awaited 16ft Backblade Video. (swingwing)



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

Here it is. Let me know what you think


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet, very productive!! I can't stand the music in that vid though.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is great. The productivity is amazing!!!!!!payup


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice vid Jon.

Did you create a new MEMBER name? What happened to the other MEMBER name you used to use?

Nice vid, music is a little weird, but good footage.

Jon


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

bada$$... I want me one of those...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Great video...probably the most productive pick-up truck I've ever seen. 

Is there a reason why you don't use the front blade at the same time as the rear blade? Seems to me that you would take a lot of stress off of the back that way...


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Camden;498078 said:


> Is there a reason why you don't use the front blade at the same time as the rear blade? Seems to me that you would take a lot of stress off of the back that way...


Better yet, why spend ALL your time trying to watch the front AND the back of the truck by ONLY using the pull plow? Pull the stuff out 20 feet from the loading docks or obstacles & push the rest. Again, it's probably just a demo of the back blade, but this video like the other one seems to lack a little common sense. Also as mentioned on the other video, it's a great looking product. Sell it like a guy is gonna use it -- safely!


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

YardMedic;498089 said:


> Better yet, why spend ALL your time trying to watch the front AND the back of the truck by ONLY using the pull plow? Pull the stuff out 20 feet from the loading docks or obstacles & push the rest. Again, it's probably just a demo of the back blade, but this video like the other one seems to lack a little common sense. Also as mentioned on the other video, it's a great looking product. Sell it like a guy is gonna use it -- safely!


Why push 10' when i can pull 16??????


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

That's impressive but when do you use the front Blizzard blade?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the great video. what one of those back blades cost$$$?


----------



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

firstclasslawnc;498032 said:


> Here it is. Let me know what you think


I think it is cool










real cool


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

i use the blizzard when the drifts get deep. or when i am done plowing the lot to the end. I push piles with the blizzard


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

firstclasslawnc;498171 said:


> i use the blizzard when the drifts get deep. or when i am done plowing the lot to the end. I push piles with the blizzard


Great video..


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

firstclasslawnc;498110 said:


> Why push 10' when i can pull 16??????


well the answer is simple: you're only gonna be able to pull the same volume of snow with a blade half as tall as your blizzard.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

I love how people who don't even own these backblades are somehow an expert. Jon, nice video. Jake really likes the MVP.


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, No doubt steve. I am glad he likes it!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

That is amazing how much snow you can carry and how well you can take a full load around corners without loosing any. I can really see that speeding up lots where all the snow has to be moved to the back.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

That blade is awsome!! That must cut down your time on plowing or allow you to do more contracts,either way that is an awsome blade.:salute:


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I hate some of you guys!!!!!!!!!!! Just when I think I have the latest and greatest, you jerks go out and get something else that I just can't live without!!

So how much is this going to set me back?

And whats the wait time on one?

Peterbilt


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

just over $6000 and probably around a month


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

slongfellowii;498240 said:


> I love how people who don't even own these backblades are somehow an expert


Just because I'm not patting him on the back for what I saw & pointed out some things I noticed? I actually think I complimented him a couple times, but that didn't change how I viewed him using it, so I questioned that. Expert? No, but I consider myself an authority on snowplowing as I view the other respected contractors here, so I chime in when something doesn't jive.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

YardMedic;498089 said:


> Better yet, why spend ALL your time trying to watch the front AND the back of the truck by ONLY using the pull plow? Pull the stuff out 20 feet from the loading docks or obstacles & push the rest. Again, it's probably just a demo of the back blade, but this video like the other one seems to *lack a little common sense*. Also as mentioned on the other video, it's a great looking product. Sell it like a guy is gonna use it -- safely!


How is this a compliment? I know Jon and have seen him go from 1 truck 3-4 year ago to 3 currently. Obviously he knows how to operate his equipment well enough to keep his clients happy. With the thinking of your second comment we shouldn't have and Protechs on our loader either because the bucket is taller?


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Camden;498078 said:


> Great video...probably the most productive pick-up truck I've ever seen.
> 
> Is there a reason why you don't use the front blade at the same time as the rear blade? Seems to me that you would take a lot of stress off of the back that way...


Camden, using the rear blade with the front plow up keeps the truck from breaking traction. The backblades take a lot of the weight off the rear tires. With the front blade up it puts more weight on the front tire to pull the snow.. I have seen the rear tire almost lift off the ground pulling slushy snow at high speed in an open lot.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

man...i really want one of those....i need to get the one thats spreader friendly though...


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

they can make spreader mounts on them!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

wow is there even a point of having a front blade on that truck? lol that plow is huge


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow depth*

Is there an optimal depth of snow that you like for the trigger to use the back blade. It looks like it would work best for 3-4 inch trigger and with more snow you will lose over the top or the sides with more clean up. Didn't look like backing up through the pile was an issue. Piling with the front makes sense for taller piles. Looks like parking lots like Walmart it would be great. Does it float like a normal blade? How about if it hits an obstacle any trip to it?


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Awsome productivety... what kind of a truck do you have... seems as though your dragging a lot of snow.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Oasis;499845 said:


> Awsome productivety... what kind of a truck do you have... seems as though your dragging a lot of snow.


just incase you did not notice from the vid, it is a 2003 2500hd reg. cab. By the way firstclass, did you do anything to the front to hold up that blizzard? Your front sags ALOT.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

What kind of light bar is that ??


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

hikeradk;499667 said:


> Is there an optimal depth of snow that you like for the trigger to use the back blade. It looks like it would work best for 3-4 inch trigger and with more snow you will lose over the top or the sides with more clean up. Didn't look like backing up through the pile was an issue. Piling with the front makes sense for taller piles. Looks like parking lots like Walmart it would be great. Does it float like a normal blade? How about if it hits an obstacle any trip to it?


The less snow, the easier it is to plow, BUT THATS TRUE WITH THE FRONT BLADE TOO. I can pull it untill there is about 6" usually. At 6" there is some cleanup requred, but there is cleanup required with a front blade too.

There is no float or trip on the backblade, Its not needed. Even with full downpressure, it will just ride the truck right over speedbumps, cracks, sewers, ect


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

Newdude;499912 said:


> just incase you did not notice from the vid, it is a 2003 2500hd reg. cab. By the way firstclass, did you do anything to the front to hold up that blizzard? Your front sags ALOT.


Yes, I have cranked torsion bars and timbrens. MY TRUCK ISN"T SAGGING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What your seeing is the downpressure from the backblade lifting the back of the truck and lowering the front.

When i pick my front blade up, the truck drops < 2"


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

firstclasslawnc;500148 said:


> Yes, I have cranked torsion bars and timbrens. MY TRUCK ISN"T SAGGING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What your seeing is the downpressure from the backblade lifting the back of the truck and lowering the front.
> 
> When i pick my front blade up, the truck drops < 2"


This is what I've noticed with mine, too. When I get to the bottom of a driveway the front plow frame bottoms out on occasion. That's exactly why, the attitude of the truck is tipped forward.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

firstclasslawnc;500148 said:


> Yes, I have cranked torsion bars and timbrens. MY TRUCK ISN"T SAGGING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What your seeing is the downpressure from the backblade lifting the back of the truck and lowering the front.
> 
> When i pick my front blade up, the truck drops < 2"


Yes it is the down pressure of the back blade. You truck is looks great. Was that an 8' blade at one time and you added wings or did you buy it like that? Keep those movies coming. Rich


----------



## firstclasslawnc (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought it like that. But you can buy just an 8ft blade frrom him, and add the larger wings later


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

sorry for asking but i just wasn't sure. It is a nice setup though.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

thats so awsome


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

hey first class tell them the story on thel ed lightbar lol how u got it for the min bar lol


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Back Blade


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

first class i like how all you guys Jack and you park all the trucks outside, You need to put the rtv out there to and the rest out there its reall nice to see all your trucks out i love them in fact i got pics of them lol


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Jon A., thank you for the videos and pictures of your back blade. I was so impressed I took a trip up to Kentwood myself for a look. Grand Rapids may be the epicenter of the snow removal industry, a lot of innovations out of there and you may have the pick up truck with the highest productivity I've ever seen.

Perfect for a one man gang like myself.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks awesome!! Wish it had small flair on top to keep snow rolling like daniels, but otherwise looks like a great pull plow.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

ProSeasons;770061 said:


> Jon A., thank you for the videos and pictures of your back blade. I was so impressed I took a trip up to Kentwood myself for a look. Grand Rapids may be the epicenter of the snow removal industry, a lot of innovations out of there and you may have the pick up truck with the highest productivity I've ever seen.
> 
> Perfect for a one man gang like myself.


Hey Proseason, I bet you are happy with your purchase aren't you. I am looking at buying one next year. How big of a plow did you end up going with?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

WIPensFan;770119 said:


> Looks awesome!! Wish it had small flair on top to keep snow rolling like daniels, but otherwise looks like a great pull plow.


This is Eblings new design of a there pull plow. The older models had a mold board similar to the daniels, just like the one in the vid that first class posted. The reason they changed things was because guys up here are wanting to put them on there tractors and bigger trucks. Theses are built more heavier than the older models that is according to the owner of Ebling and Sons who I personally talked to.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

It looks like it is built really well. In Madison where I am there are very few using pulls, don't know why. I do a lot of resi's so I would be lost without mine! Do they sell SwingWing any place but their own shop?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;770128 said:


> Hey Proseason, I bet you are happy with your purchase aren't you. I am looking at buying one next year. How big of a plow did you end up going with?


Oh man, that sweet blade in the photos ain't mine. I wish it were. These are pictures Mark sent me so I could get my drool on fulltime.
Mark at Ebling is a devious sucker and it's working, too.

I'd like to give them cash and I almost have $2800.00 saved up. I guess it isn't going to snow anymore.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

ProSeasons;770192 said:


> Oh man, that sweet blade in the photos ain't mine. I wish it were. These are pictures Mark sent me so I could get my drool on fulltime.
> Mark at Ebling is a devious sucker and it's working, too.
> 
> I'd like to give them cash and I almost have $2800.00 saved up. I guess it isn't going to snow anymore.


Well I guess you could save up over the summer then make the trip up here then. It'd be worth. Every guy in GR has a pull plow. Well most everyone.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice video and sweet truck*


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

could they make a face on the back so you could push with it too or shouldnt it get pushed?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

IPLOWSNO;770346 said:


> could they make a face on the back so you could push with it too or shouldnt it get pushed?


Actually you can push snow with this plow just as it is. First Class has a vid on youtube of him doing so.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;770232 said:


> Well I guess you could save up over the summer then make the trip up here then. It'd be worth. Every guy in GR has a pull plow. Well most everyone.


I can't.:crying: I wish I could, but the snow removal toys have to be paid for by snow removal only. After I pull my salary, then I get to buy more snow removal toys. The summer job is driving a tractor trailer and the same rule applies there, too.

It sucks, but that's business.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

ProSeasons;770442 said:


> I can't.:crying: I wish I could, but the snow removal toys have to be paid for by snow removal only. After I pull my salary, then I get to buy more snow removal toys. The summer job is driving a tractor trailer and the same rule applies there, too.
> 
> It sucks, but that's business.


Yes it does suck. And its like ya said its the business that we are in, and its the way things go.


----------

